# Thursday Again Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Tide was perfect/ heat was perfect/ tons of great casts/ sun was not perfect. I guess sometimes you can spoon feed Potomac Pike and they refuse to eat..We had very few follows and less blowups.. Oh well at the end of the trip we did get a couple of doubles on fly with those pesky LGMouth. And a nice crappie. 

































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish


----------

